

1000Memories (YC S10) Raises $2.5 Million to Digitally Memorialize Loved Ones - Harj
http://mashable.com/2011/02/16/1000memories-funding/

======
oldstrangers
I've always been curious about 1000Memories. Namely, is it more difficult to
have fun with a product/company that centers around death? As a young startup,
I'm sure the guys at 1000Memories have their fair share of fun and silliness.
But if I walked into their office would there be a bunch of typical silly
startup stuff all over the office? And perhaps more importantly, would that
stuff be considered inappropriate?

If I walked into a funeral home and saw a kegerator and some skate boards I
might be a little weirded out. I wonder how often these guys run into
philosophical problems that warrant serious board room time.

Just to be clear, I'm not knocking 1000Memories, I'm just generally curious.

~~~
michaelfairley
As one of the first hires at 1000Memories, I can definitely say that we have
plenty of fun, and that the office is an upbeat place.

Part of the reason we can do this is that we don't consider ourselves as being
centered around death, but rather as being centered around life. We view our
site as a place where friends and family can come to celebrate, rather than to
mourn. Most of the design on our site reflects this intention, and most of the
memory pages on our site fit this theme.

Occasionally, there are tragic stories shared on our site, and we're certainly
saddened by them, but most of our memory pages have a celebratory and upbeat
tone.

If anyone's interested in coming by and seeing our office (in the Mission in
SF), feel free to shoot me and email and we'd be glad to show you around.

~~~
ebaysucks
That's a great way to look at it. You're creating memories online where they
didn't exist before. You're celebrating life.

------
richcollins
Wonder what working on a company where you are constantly confronted by death
does to morale.

~~~
pg
That was actually the biggest question we had for them when they decided to
work on this idea. They decided they were up to it, and they seem to have been
right. I think if you're sufficiently benevolent, the thought of the good
you're doing counterbalances having to deal with death all the time.

------
kno
How will this company make money?

~~~
theklub
Exploiting death like a funeral home. Think about it...

And I don't mean exploit in a bad way.

~~~
redorb
one method could be a service for keeping it up after x amount of
months/years... make the price point really low like $12/yr billed yearly.

then its a volume game.

------
troymc
There's a related thing that happens in the virtual world Second Life (SL).
Many SL residents have passed away over the years and it's common for the
friends and family of the deceased to build a statue or other memorial object.
People leave flowers when they visit. There are even graveyards and memorial
parks with several memorials collected together.

------
momotomo
Oh, heck. I'd avoided 1000M for a while because I was expecting to find it
pretty tacky, but after having browsed a few profiles, it's quite moving
(especially considering I don't know the people in the profiles).

Excellent job, wish you guys all the best with this.

------
forgottenpaswrd
Wow, looking at the site I feel like an elefant around Elephant's graveyard.
It makes me remember people I loved and feel the lost... even when I don't
know any of the people on the pictures.

------
sushumna
I saw this website a month ago. I am not interested in Business perspective
about this website.But, I think its a good way to pay tribute to your loved
ones and share your feelings/memories with your friends/relatives.

